# protecting little lenses that dont come with bags



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

I use these to protect my 50 f1.4 50 f1.8 lensbaby teleconverters and kenko extension tubes
though some people might appreciate the link

they are snug so dont take much extra room and i have found the lens hood reverse nicely over the opening to make them a nice little compact package

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270973588141?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dr croubie (May 21, 2012)

Strange, all my lensbaby stuff and Kenko t/c are the only things that live in pouches that came with them (my 70-300L came with a pouch but it hardly ever leaves the camera so don't use it).

Looks good though, I should probably invest in something better than a $5 plastic ikea box one day (or the floor).


(would be nice if canon actually did make the 14-40 featured on that page though  )


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

I use Lowepro Lens Cases for that purpose - I've got them in several sizes. In fact, I use them even with lenses that do come with cases, and the cases sit unused, usually in the original boxes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use Lowepro Lens Cases for that purpose - I've got them in several sizes. In fact, I use them even with lenses that do come with cases, and the cases sit unused, usually in the original boxes.


 
I have a large rolling Pelican Case that holds most all my lenses and accessories for storage. I transfer the lenses I want for a shoot into a smaller camera bag when I go out shooting.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use Lowepro Lens Cases for that purpose - I've got them in several sizes. In fact, I use them even with lenses that do come with cases, and the cases sit unused, usually in the original boxes.
> ...



yeah this is what i do too, I found the bags that come with the kenko stuff are rubbish these have some nice padding due to the neoprene (also handy if you want to just pop a 50mm in your wifes handbag and keep it safe from keys and stuff scratching the hell out of it


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2012)

Me, too (4 Peli/Storm cases of varying sizes). The Lowepro Lens Cases are great to attach to the outside of a Toploader Pro AW, for example.


----------

